# 17" rims with 40 series tires



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

thoughts? I was gonna put 15"s with 50 series tires on my SE but I've seen some nice $499 17"s sets on www.wheelmax.com would 17"s be too big on a B13?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

one word: NO


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't do it!!*

You will hate it. Your car will ride like a "tank". Driveablility or looks, it your call.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I run that now, unless you guys have had them on, i wouldnt be so quick to slam them down. I have 205/40/17, everyone who see's them gives me compliments. There are plenty of people that runs 17's. More then you might think.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

These rims with 205/40/17 rubber for $450  I'll leave the poll goin for a week or so before I buy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have 17's, wouldn't trade 'em for the world.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

I think 17's look like total ASS on these cars. They are just too small for so much wheel. Get some nice light 15's or 16's. Big cheap, heavy 17's are just going to eat up power...

I am thinking either rota slipstream 15" or subzero 16" for my 91 se-r


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a set of konig imagines with the black opal and polished lip on 205/40/ZR17's everywhere i go people compliment me the car looks like a baby R32


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

I like my stock 91 SER rims with 195/60/14 tires. Dont have to worry about some one wanting to steal my car for my rims and the car is faster with the 14's.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> *I think 17's look like total ASS on these cars. *


think what you want. i didn't put 17" white rims on a black car cuz YOU'D like it. i did it for me.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

sno said:


> *think what you want. i didn't put 17" white rims on a black car cuz YOU'D like it. i did it for me.   *


Rob your ga16 of all the power you want. If you like big gaudy white wheels more power to you... and less power to your car...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i think those rims fatboy want look heavy!they look in the low 20's. I want to get some 16" RACING HART CP-035 in black,or the CP-035R chromed. I have a tan car,what would go better? the black 1s are like 14 pounds...good weight for 16's!


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

well if weight is such a big deal i better go on a diet cause me weighing 290lbs is really gonna fuck up my times heheh


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

This is my car with 17s from wheelmax.com, fatboypup, you can check it out at cardomain.com, link is my signature!


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 17's also with full suspension mods, and my car still rides beautifully. Everyone that rides in mine can't believe it is lowered. You will feel a few more bumps than with stock, but not all that many.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

HAIL TO THE 17'S !!!!! We are in the leeeeeeeed!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I wouldn't put 17's on my car just because they are inherently heavy. Also it gets more expensive to shaw when you have to replace the tires... not as bad as my 275's (200$ a tire!) on my old mustang but more expensive than a 14 or 15" wheel. If it's for looks cool, but I think performance wise you'd be much better off with a good set of 15" wheels... IMPO (in my perfect opinion ) But wheelmax is the best deal in town... if that's what your looking for.

Also... your brakes are going to look even smaller


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> I have a set of konig imagines with the black opal and polished lip on 205/40/ZR17's everywhere i go people compliment me the car looks like a baby R32


Those are nice rims. I also have the Konig Imagines (205/40/17s) on my Sentra. Except, they are the silver with polished lip version. My B13 is lowered with ground control coilovers and KYB AGX struts. When I compare the ride of my car to my friends civic, they are about the same in comfort. I like them and my girlfriend likes them.....and that's all that matters. :thumbup:


----------

